
‘It was me. I know it was me.’ - jbegley
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/30/coronavirus-daughter-to-mother-contagion/
======
neaden
For anyone who doesn't want/can't click on the link, it's a first person
article about someone who believes they passed the Coronavirus on to her
mother.

~~~
davidcollantes
That’s like saying the Mona Lisa is a painting. It is a deeply sad real story,
with many details in it. It cannot be summarised in a sentence.

Link: [https://outline.com/wcZMzs](https://outline.com/wcZMzs)

~~~
neaden
Sorry if I came off as cavalier. I just wanted to give people some idea of the
article contents since I didn't have any idea what the article would be about
when I clicked on it.

~~~
emikulic
You did the right thing. Thanks.

------
perfmode
> What if I catch it all over again, or what if I can still give it to someone
> else? The doctor told me that’s not factual, since they cleared me as
> recovered. He says it’s paranoia and anxiety. He wrote me a prescription and
> told me to take two tablets every time I leave the house, but it’s easier to
> stay here. If I’m by myself, nothing else can go wrong.

mental health always falling through cracks in the system

------
hellbanTHIS
The mother seemed to be trying to catch it. Hard to understand.

~~~
EliRivers
Is English your third language? Did you read the story upside down wearing
someone else's glasses?

I guess you won't get the subtext there, since you're so bad at reading
comprehension, so I'll just plainly state that somehow you completely
misunderstood what you read, like you have no context for humans and you're a
robot trying to blend in.

~~~
hellbanTHIS
I’m sorry, I can’t help but feel a little angry at the mom, the daughter runs
downstairs while delirious, the mom hugs her knowing what would happen and now
she has to live with the guilt.

